# help me identify this controller



## bentz69 (Jun 12, 2018)

Moved into a new home and there is a Nelson Res 7 controller I the garage. I have no idea how to operate this thing and I can't find the model number to try and and find a manual online. Any ideas?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Model # is 8407. I can't locate a manual for it either. Best bet is probably to contact Nelson directly. http://www.lrnelson.com


----------



## bentz69 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks. I'll give them a call. I figure this model is rather old but I know it's still functional. Is it worth to upgrade or just leave it be?

Meaning, if it's not broken then dont fix?


----------

